# منتديات القانون الخاص > القانون المدنى > أحكام القضاء المدني >  عريضة دعوى ثبوت ملكيه قضى فيها بالقبإنه فى يوم               الموافق     /      /  ول

## البسيونى محمود ابو عبده

*]إنه فى يوم               الموافق     /      /                 الساعة* 

*إنه فى يوم               الموافق     /      /                 الساعة* 



*إنه فى يوم               الموافق     /      /                 الساعة* 
*إنه فى يوم               الموافق     /      /                 الساعة* 
*بناء على طلب السيد/ أنور عبد العال قطب راضىالمقيم  بناحية حوض الجبل 10تبع كفر زيادة مركز كوم حمادة  محافظة البحيرة ومحلة المختارمكتب السيد الأستاذ/البسيونى أبو عبدة المحامى بالمحلة الكبرى* 
*أنا       محضر محكمة كوم حمادة الجزئية قد إنتقلت فى التاريخ أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم ورثة المرحوم / الشيخ/ على مبروك  الجيار وهم ورثة المرحومة /زهرة على مبروك الجيار وهم :-*
*1-حسن على هندى      بصفته صادر ضده وبصفته أحد ورثة أحد الملاك الأصليين  للمالك الأصلى  المقيم    بحوض الجبل 10 تابع كفر زياده مركز كوم حماده       * 
*                                                                      مخاطبا مع :*
*2- مبروك على هندى         بصفته صادر ضده وبصفته أحد  ورثة أحد الملاك الأصليين   للمالك الأصلى المقيم بناحية خربتا مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة           * 
*                                                                     مخاطبا مع :*
*3- تحيه على هندى                  المقيمه بناحية دست الأشراف مركز كوم حماده محافظة* 
*                                                                    مخاطبا مع :*
*4- راضيه على هندى              المقيمه بناحية أبوريا تابع واجد مركز كوم حماده محافظة البحيرة* 
*                                                                    مخاطبا مع :*
*أنا       محضر محكمة كوم حمادة الجزئية قد إنتقلت فى التاريخ أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم*
*ورثة المرحوم* *الشيخ/ على مبروك  الجيار وهم ورثة المرحوم مبروك على مبروك الجيار وهو:-*
*5- حسين مبروك على مبروك الجيار          المقيم بناحية خربيتا مركز كوم حمادة محافظة البحيرة* 
*مخاطبا مع :*
*أنا              محضر محكمة                            قد إنتقلت فى التاريخ أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم*
*6-السيد/ رئيس هيئة الأملاك الأميريه بالقاهره ويعلن بمقر الهيئه بميدان المساحة بجوار وزارة الزراعة  - الدقى محافظة الجيزة   مخاطبا مع :*
*أنا                    محضر محكمة                     قد إنتقلت فى التاريخ أعلاه إلى حيث يقيم*
*7-  السيد / مدير الإدارة العامة للأملاك الدولة* *بدمنهور ويعلن بمقر الهيئه شارع أحمد محرم بجوار  عروس النيل   مخاطبا مع:*
*8**-السيد أمين عام مكتب السجل العينى بمحافظة البحيرة ويعلن بهيئة قضاياالدولة بدمنهور                                                                     مخاطبا مع:*
*الموضــــــــــــــــــــــوع*

يمتلك الطالب خلفا لسلفه (والده ) وذلك بالمدة الطويلة المكسبة للملكية أرض وبناء العقار الكائن بناحية كفر زيادة مركز كوم حمادة بحوض الجبل 10 قطعة رقم 487 والبالغ مساحتها 20 سهم فقط عشرون سهما تعادل 23 / 149 م2 ومحدودة بحدود أربع بيانهاموضح فيما يلى :-
الحد البحرى / منزل أنور عبد العال قطب راضى            الحد القبلى / منزل عبداللاه قطب راضى
الحد الشرقى / أرض فضـــــــــاء              الحد الغربى / شارع 50, 3ســـــم
وقد أورد البيان المساحى طبقا لوارد كشف التحديد الخاص بالطلب رقم 111 لسنة 1999 سجل عينى مأمورية الشهر العقارى بكوم حمادة بالبيان المساحى الأتى :
 *القرية*
*المركز*
*المحافظة*
*اللوحة*
*الحوض*
رقم القطعة
*المسطح*
*الحدود والأطوال*
س     ط          ف
       ]                                            التعامل عبارة       عن  منزل بالطوب الأبيض والسقف       بالخشب والبوص  ثلاثة غرف وصالة       والمنافع وزريبة مواشى على الشارع عرضه 50, 3 م2 فقط       ثلاثة أمتار وخمسون سم 
المعاينة       بتاريخ  /    /‏1999‏
التعامل على       الأرض والمبانى
ملحوظة القطعة       90 هى   ص 49،45،44،39،50،61،64،66



*كفر زيادة*

*كوم حمادة*

*البحيرة*
*62*
*1936*
*الجبل 10*
*487*
*467*
*398*
*241*
*220*
*213*
*105*
*90*
*الأصليه*


*20    -  -*
*تعادل 33، 149 م2*







س     ط     ف
*20    -   -*
*البحرى   :القطعة 493 من 467 من 398من 241 من 220 من 213من 105 من 90 بحوضه بطول 50 ,13م*
*الشرقى:   493 من467من398من241من220من213من 105من90 بحوضه بطول 10، 17 م*
*القبلى   :القطعة 493من 467من 398من241 من 220 من 213من105من 90 بحوضه بطول 90، 5م*
*الغربى   : القطعة 486من398من241 من220 من 213 من 105 من90 بحوضه بطول 20، 10م* 
*والقطعة   رقد 493 من 467 من98من241 من 220 من     213   من*
* 105 من 90 بحوضة بطول 90، 6 سم*

*فقط   ثلاثة وعشرون سهما لاغير*
 *  v   * *قد تملك الطالب بوضع اليد المدة الطويلة المكسبه للملكية للعقار موضوع التداعى سالف الذكر خلفا عن سلف وذلك بمدد تستند فى جمع مراحلها لوضع اليد مما يترتب عليه ضم مدة الطالب لسلفه  وذلك من سنة 1930 وحتى الأن وبنية تملك  هذا العقار دون أن يطالبه أو يطالب سلفه أحد بأى حق عليه أو يتعرض أحد لحيازتهما طوال هذه المدة*
  v    مما يؤكد ذلك شهادة الجيران بالمحضر الأدارى رقم 2626 لسنة 1999 إدارى مركز كوم حمادة  وحيازتهما لهذا العقار  قد توافرت فيه أركان الحيازة القانونية طوال تلك المدة الهادئة المستمرة فى مجابهة الكافة بيما فيهم المدعى عليهم جميعا  وعليه فإن تلك الحيازة القانونية تؤدى إلى أثرها القانونى المنصوص عليه بالمادة 698 من القانون المدنى وليصبح المدعى مالك من أرض وبناء لتلك العقار بقوة القانون عملا بنص تلك المدة التى تقرر(( من حاز منقولا أو عقار دون أن يكون مالكا له أو حاز حقا عينيا على منقول أو عقار دون أن يكون هذا الحق خاص به كان له أن يكسب ملكية الشئ أو الحق إذ استمرت حيازته دون إنقطاع خمسة عشر سنة 0))
  v    وعليه فإن وضع يد الطالب خلفا لسلفه وإتصال حيازتهم إتصال مستمر دون إنقطاع حت الآن وذلك منذ أكثر من خمسون عام سابقة على القانون 59 لسنة 1957تؤكد وضع اليد الفعل المستوفى لعناصرة القانونية من ظهور وتسامح مقرون بنيه التملك تعد بذاتها سبب لكسب الملكية بالتقادم طعن رقم 58/57 ق جلسة 28/1/1990 والطعن رقم 57/55 ق جلسة 10/3/1988 ويعفى على أثر ذلك واضح السيد من يقدم الدليل  على مصدر ملكية وصحة سندها طعن رقم 65/34 ق جلسة 9/4/1968 0
  v    وعليه فإن الطالب يعد مالكا للعقار محل التداعى من تاريخ وضع اليد خلفا عن سلف منذ 1930 وإن التقرير به عن طريق القضاء له أثر كاشف يكشف عن الحق من وقت نشوئه طبقا لأحكام محكمة النقض 0
  v    وحيث أن المدعى عليه الأول قد زعم على خلاف الحقيقة أنه يمتلك لقطعة الأرض للعقار موضوع التداعى هو ويأتى ورثة / زهره مبروك على الجيار من الأول إلى الرابع وقدورد على صحيفة الوحدة العقارية لهذا العقار على خلاف الحقيقة أن جهة الأملاك ضمن الملاك0
  v    و الطالب إذ يختصم المدعى عليهم من الأول إلى الرابع وهم ورثة المرحوم / زهره مبروك على الجيار  الوريثة  لأحد الملاك الأصليين وهو المرحوم / الشيخ على مبروك الجيار وكذلك المدعى عليه الخامس  وهو وريث المرحوم / مبروك على مبروك الجيار الوريث لأحد الملاك الأصليين المرحوم / على مبروك الجيار وكذلك المدعى عليهما من السادس والسابع وجهة   الأملاك  الأمرية وورثت المرحوم / الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار بإعتبارهم  الملاك الأصليين  لقطعة الأرض الفضاء مح ل الدعوى وذلك على خلاف الحقيقة 0
  v    وذلك بغية الحكم للطالب  بثبوت ملكية العقار موضوع التداعى وعدم الأعتدادبأى تصرف صدر من المالكيين الأصليين سواء جهة الأملاك الأمرية بصفتها إلى الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار حال حياته أو لأحد ورثة أو للغير أو لأحد المعلن إليهم من الأول إلى الخامس وعدم الأعتداد بأى تنازل صدر بعض تصرف جهة الأملاك إلى الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار حال حياته أو لأحد ورثته أو للغير أو لأحد المعلن إليهم من الأول إلى  الخامس  وأقرته جهة الأملاك عل إعتبار أنه صدر على ملك المدعى بالمدة الطويلة المكسبة للملكية ومنع تعرضهم المادى والقانونى والقضاء للطالب فى ملكيتة وحيازته المشروعة 0
  v    وقدتم إختصام المعلن إليه الأخير بصفته طبقا للمادة 32 من قانون السجل العينى 142 لسنة 1964حيث أن كشف تحديد الطلب رقم 124 لسنة 1999 سجل عينى كوم حمادة أن الأطيان محل التعامل تخضع لنظام السجل العينى وليقوم سيادته بإجراء  القيد اللازم للبيانات فى صحف الوحدات العقاريه الأصليه للعقار محل التداعى 0
*بنــــــــاء عليـــــــــه*

أنا المحضر سالف الذكر قد إنتقلت فى التاريخ المذكور إعلاه إلى حيث يقيم المعلن إليهم وتركت لكل منهم صورة من هذه وكلفتهم بضرورة الحضور أمام محكمة مأمورية كوم حمادة الكلية أمام الدائرة / مدنى كلى  الكائنة أمام الأدارة الزراعية بكوم حمادة وذلك بجلستها التى ستنعقد بها علنا صباح يوم    الموافق     /   / 2000 وذلك من الساعة الثامنة صباحا وما بعدها لسماع الحكم  عليهم فى مواجهة : بثبوت ملكية الطالب للعقار المذكور عاليه من أرضى وبناء والبالغ مساحته20 سهم عشرون سهم :  أولا          تعادل  23/149 م2 بناحية كفر زيادة  مركز كوم حمادة بحوض الجبل 10      والموضح حدود  والمعالم  بصدر العريضة  ثانيا ::عدم الأعتداد بأى تصرف صدر من المدعى عليهما السادس والسابع بصفتهما والأملاك الأمرية إلى الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار حال حياته أو أى تصرف صدر من الأخير لأحدى ورثته أو لغيرهم أو للمدعى عليهم من الأول إلى الخامس أو أى تنازل صدر من الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار لأحدى ورثته أو من ورثته حال حياتهما للمدعى عليهم من الأول إلى الخامس بموافقة جهة الأملاك الأمرية 0
ثالثا : وليصدر الحكم فى مواجهة المدعى عليهم من الأول إلى الخامس   بأعتبارهم ورثة الشيخ / على مبروك الجيار وكذلك بأعتبارهم ورثة المرحومه / زهرة على  مبروك الجيار ومبروك على مبروك الجيار 
v         والمدعى عليهم  السادس والسابع  بصفتهما (( جهة الأملاك الأمرية وذلك بإعتبارهم الملاك  الأصليين للقطعة محل التعامل كوارد السجل العينى  للوحدة 398 بحوض الجبل 10 الأصلية وذلك على غير الحقيقة  حيث أن الطالب  يتملك بوضع اليد  بالمدة الطويلة المكسبة للملكية  خلفا عن سلف لمدة تزيد على خمسون عاما  مع كف منازعتهم ومنع تعرضهم 0
v          والطالب يختصم المدعى عليه الثامن بصفته ليصدر الحكم فى مواجهة وليقوم بإجراء التأشير  اللازم لسجل العينى بالبيانات الجديدة وبمضمون الطلبات طبقا لقانون السجل العينى رقم 142 لسنة 64 مع إلزام المعلن إليهم  جميعا عدا الثامن بالمصروفات والأتعاب بحكم مشمول بالنفاذ المعجل وبلاكفالة0
ولأجل العلم ،




*http://kenanaonline.com/basune1*

----------

